# Marling leader lenghts???



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

I've used longer leaders, 15+ feet on larger boats, or shorter ones for smaller craft 5' to 8'. For those fishing a 30' boat what lengths you folks using??


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

You can't go wrong by using the IGFA standards of leader class and length.

D. LEADER 
The use of a leader is not required. If one is used, it must meet the following specifications: 
1 . The length of the leader is the overall length including any lure, hook arrangement or other device. The leader must be connected to the line with a snap, knot, splice, swivel or other device. There are no regulations regarding the material or strength of the leader. Saltwater species: In all line classes up to and including 20 lb (10 kg), the leader shall be limited to 15 feet (4.57 meters). The combined length of the double line and leader shall not exceed 20 feet (6.1 meters). The leader on all classes of tackle over 20 lb (10 kg) shall be limited to 30 feet (9.14 meters). The combined length of the double line and leader shall be limited to 40 feet (12.19 meters). 

Also check this site.

http://www.tournamentcable.com/articles/sf0400.cfm?page=sf0400.cfm


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

I use a 20' wind on with a 6' leader. That way no one touches the line. Works well when you fish with a novice crew.

I also use 20' wind on with a 12" wire rig for ballyhoo. Caught marlin to 500# on that rig.

I've also used standard 16-20' 300# mono leader.

Guess I've been lucky, but have yet to have a billfish or any fish chaffe through a leader or line in 15 yrs of big game fishing.

One thing to note is that I don't use any snap swivels. The only terminal tackle in my setup is a single swivel, which is the termination point of each lure/leader. It's the way I was taught and old habits are hard to change. Only downside is having to cut the wind-on and retie a new lure, but I don't change lures that often through the day anyway.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Another alternative for a quick change terminal connection.


----------



## JMB (Jan 2, 2009)

FWIW,

I use 100-130# wind-ons on 50W stand-up rods. I make my own and usually make them 20 feet or so. 

On my lures run about 6 feet of mono leader sized to the lure. 

Big lures like a Senior Wide Range I run 300-400#. 

Smaller lures like a Standard Wide Range I run 150-200#. 

I prefer, like others have said here, a wind-on and a short lure leader to prevent chaffing so no one has to touch the rod or leader until the very end of the game. 

IMO, charter boats and pro (or wanna be pro?!?) boats use long lure leaders because they have mates that want to leader fish because they never get to actually fight fish and leadering gives them a chance to have fun too. 

Some say, long leaders provide more distance between the swivel and the lure, making the rig present better. IDK if that theory makes much sense but some believe it to be true. 

I usually use a smaller swivel anyway. Typically a 150-250# escape proof swivels which are rather small to begin with. I sometimes will cover them with small blue/white squid skirt that looks like a smal fly er being chased by the lure. 

All of this and everyone's addidtions to this are ALWAYS debatable. I think there are very few NEVERS in BW trolling. 

My $.02!


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

We use 30 foot leaders because in a tournament the moment the mate touches the leader its considered a catch. No reason to short yourself with a 15 foot leader in that situation .

fishing from an outboard or fun fishing best to use wind ons . Easy to use , much cleaner ( you don't have 30 feet of leader laying on the deck ) and you don't necessarily need a wire man.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

I've tried short 10ft leaders and long 30ft leaders. For getting the fish at the side of the boat and ease of deploying lures on riggers when you can't drop them back first I like 12ft. It's eanough to protect against the fish, enough to grab onto and the fish isn't thrashing at the surface, the swivel is out of the water when the lure is running (except for the shotgun) and it's not attracting stupid wahoo to cut you off and it takes up less room in a lure bag. 

My buddy does 25-30ft wind Ons and crimps his lures on each time. Works well for him.


----------



## matttheboatman (Aug 25, 2008)

lowprofile said:


> My buddy does 25-30ft wind Ons and crimps his lures on each time. Works well for him.


Like. Crimping the lure in place does not take too much time, and assures no snap swivel failure. 

Another consideration I had not previously considered is a "grabbing point" when handling big fish near the boat. I fished the Bisbee and local crew asked me to shorten up my lure leaders to about 6' (which got attached to 25' wind on leaders) so the mate can get a good grip with gloves. I had not previously thought about this but it definitely works better than trying to wrap the long leader around your hands with a big fish.

I learn something new every time I fish.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Kim said:


> Another alternative for a quick change terminal connection.


Kim giving billfish advice.

Imagine that...


----------

